# Health Insurance



## evarosenberg1

Hi,
we are moving at the end of January from Australia to Cologne, with 2 children and are in need of health insurance. Our primary income will still be from Australia, so there will be no german employment. Could anyone please tell what our options are and who could help us with this? Thanks


----------



## Sebastian86

With two children the german "family health insurance" would probably the best solution for you. But I guess you already figured that out?


----------



## Nononymous

There is another forum that I am not allowed to name here but which you can find it by searching on "toy" and "town" and "germany". On this forum are a couple of private insurance advisors who specialize in expat issues and who seem to be very well-regarded as good, neutral sources of advice. 

I would think that anyone moving to Germany but with an offshore income source should probably consider getting some professional help on tax and health insurance matters.


----------

